# sendmail not deliverig local mail without network



## zwieblum (Mar 9, 2016)

I just made a new installation of  FreeBSD 10.2. Network is configured as DHCP, IPv4 only. When I have a working network connection when `sendmail` is started, then `sendmail` delivers local mail, even when I disconnect the network. If I start without network, then `sendmail` does not deliver local mail - and it won't start to, even if a network is available later.

Could anybody provide me with a hint how to get `sendmail` to deliver local mail always (i.e. regardless of the network status)?


----------



## zwieblum (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok, found the solution: `sendmail` wants a working DNS, so adding the hostname to /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.1 solves the problem.


----------

